# Fittling lamp to vivarium



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

I've just bought a vivarium setup which includes a thermo socket/reflector for ceramic bulb. How do i fix it to the viv? Do I need to drill a hole at the top? Also the instructions are crap and say I need to press down a retention pin and open lampholder by screwing off the ring but I can't do it! :2wallbang:

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

not off that description! which light fitting is it? people might have used one before


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

It's fine now, I managed to grab someone to dismantle it for me lol

Now I just need to know where's the best place for the lamp and UV tube to go on a 3 foot x 1.5 foot x 1.8 foot viv. I was thinking of putting the tube near the front of the so you can't see it. What do you guys suggest?..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

what's the viv for?

if it's for a beardie then you might need a reflector to bounce the light towards the basking spot if it's too far away. Best place for the lamp is over the basking area and close the the side wall; too far towards the centre of the viv and you're going to cut down your chances of getting a decent heat gradient


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

Meko said:


> what's the viv for?
> 
> if it's for a beardie then you might need a reflector to bounce the light towards the basking spot if it's too far away. Best place for the lamp is over the basking area and close the the side wall; too far towards the centre of the viv and you're going to cut down your chances of getting a decent heat gradient


Its for a rankins dragon. And the lamp has a reflector as well. Right balls to it I'm just going to drill a hole at the top left hand corner and put the UV at the front. Hope it works. Dont really want to drill a hole at the top but the reflectors too big to just hang off the back wall!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yeah as long as you get the right level of UV and the heat right etc, then it's not too important where it is as long as it's over them


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I eventually got the viv together last night with the light fixtures and since been trying to set up a temperature gradient. 

Unfortunately, possibly due to the size of (36' x18' x 21') I'm only able to get a temperature difference between 2-5c. Elevating the basking spot helps somewhat nut it's already quite high up as is. 

I'm wondering if maybe there's some type of fitting I can get to extend the length of the screw and lower the lamp further? The lamp holder is a Lucky Reptile Thermos Socket plus Reflector.

Cheers


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey guys, I eventually got the viv together last night with the light fixtures and since been trying to set up a temperature gradient. 

Unfortunately, possibly due to the size of (36' x18' x 21') I'm only able to get a temperature difference between 2-5c. Elevating the basking spot helps somewhat nut it's already quite high up as is. 

I'm wondering if maybe there's some type of fitting I can get to extend the length of the screw and lower the lamp further? The lamp holder is a Lucky Reptile Thermos Socket plus Reflector.

Cheers


----------

